# Telling the date and time



## Emanresu

I have been practising a bit with telling time and date in finnish, i made up a small dialog. A conversation between two people, im not good at making stories lol:

Person 1: Mikä Aikä
Person 2: Se Varija vailla Kahdeksan
Person 1: Joo?, Mikä vuosi?
Person 2: Se vuosi kaksi tuhuata kahdeksan
Person 1:Mikä se tänään?
Person 2: lauantai

Person 1: What time is it?
Person 2: Its quarter to 8
Person 1: Yea? What year is it?
Person 2: Its 2008
Person 1: Whats today?
Person 2: Saturday


----------



## Hakro

Person 1: Paljonko kello on? (literally "how much is the clock")
 Person 2: Se on varttia vailla kahdeksan
 Person 1: Joo?, Mikä vuosi?
 Person 2: On vuosi kaksi tuhatta kahdeksan
 Person 1:Mikä päivä on tänään?
 Person 2: lauantai

You're making progress, Emanresu!


----------



## Emanresu

So if i wanted to say quarter after six, id say:

varti uli kussi?

and for the sake of spelling, are these correct?

sunnuntai
maanantai
tiistai
keskiviiko
torstai
perijantai


thanks


----------



## DrWatson

Emanresu said:


> So if i wanted to say quarter after six, id say:
> 
> vartin yli kuusi
> 
> and for the sake of spelling, are these correct?
> 
> sunnuntai
> maanantai
> tiistai
> keskiviikko
> torstai
> perjantai (no "i")


----------



## Emanresu

just want to clarify something

keskiviikko i was told this means "middle week"

so does keski mean middle?
and does viiko mean week?

and what is the direct translation for the word month?

kiitos


----------



## DrWatson

Emanresu said:


> keskiviikko i was told this means "middle week"
> 
> so does keski mean middle?
> and does viikko mean week?


That's right.



Emanresu said:


> and what is the direct translation for the word month?


Month = *kuukausi*
It's actually a compound word and consists of the words *kuu* and *kausi*. *Kuu* means "moon" and *kausi* means "season" or "a period of time". So literally it means something like "moon season".


----------



## Leppakerttu

Where I'm from, we'd always say "Varttia vaille kahdeksan", instead of vailla.



Also, when talking about last/this/next month, the word "kuukausi" is not used, but it is shortened to "kuu", which as you learned above means "moon" as well. 

Example:

Viime kuussa en maksanut vuokraa. I did not pay my rent last month. 

Tässä kuussa teen hulluna töitä. This month I work / I'm working / I will work like crazy.

Ensi kuussa menen Lontooseen. Next month I'll go to London.



And one more thing, the Finnish week always starts from Monday, not Sunday like in English-speaking countries .


----------

